# My house stinks!



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm baking liver brownies. Does anyone else cook nasty stuff for their dogs?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

mmmmm! such goodness. so only the dogs get them? :biggrin:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

patk said:


> mmmmm! such goodness. so only the dogs get them? :biggrin:


Lol, no one wants to lick the bowl with these things. At least people that walk on two legs anyway.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I made some carrot, PB, oat and honey pupcakes for ruby's bday last week and I was tempted to take a bite. The house smelled amazing!

Not sure if my family would be ok with me making liver treats hahah!! They already think I am crazy baking cupcakes for the dog!! Haha


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Gizzard and tripe treats... No one is home when I cook those... Yes I cook for my furry kids


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my dog loved fresh frozen tripe and dried tripe. but turned up his nose completely at the solid gold canned tripe. that stuff must be really bad, because my guy was definitely a foodie. he would have been begging for liver brownies - but i never baked any!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't stand the smell of liver, so my dog brownies are turkey or chicken!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I can't stand the smell of liver, so my dog brownies are turkey or chicken!


Ya, ditto. I give my dogs frozen raw treats to chew on for their teeth, but oh my goodness today's treats almost had me gagging. They loved them though. I gave them a bath afterward. p.s. I bought them tripe but I don't know what to do with it yet.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG, canned green tripe! Peeeeeee Yoooooou! Anybody want a flat of cans? Only one used. I can't even donate them to a shelter, as no one would even go near a dog that had ate such nauseatingly stinky stuff!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> OMG, canned green tripe! Peeeeeee Yoooooou! Anybody want a flat of cans? Only one used. I can't even donate them to a shelter, as no one would even go near a dog that had ate such nauseatingly stinky stuff!


hmmm. i think that's what my dog was trying to tell me. another example of dogs being smarter than people...


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> OMG, canned green tripe! Peeeeeee Yoooooou! Anybody want a flat of cans? Only one used. I can't even donate them to a shelter, as no one would even go near a dog that had ate such nauseatingly stinky stuff!


That reminds me of my awesome dearly departed BC Bobbie-Jo, she was such an amazing dog, I should have written a book about her. Anyway I gave her a seafood treat one time and she carefully sniffed it, then delicately carried it over to her bed....and rolled on it! She never did eat it! lol


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

kayfabulous6 said:


> I made some carrot, PB, oat and honey pupcakes for ruby's bday last week and I was tempted to take a bite. The house smelled amazing!
> 
> Not sure if my family would be ok with me making liver treats hahah!! They already think I am crazy baking cupcakes for the dog!! Haha


I made a cake that sounds similar to that but no carrots. They do smell really good. Don't tell but I did have a taste & it was good lol

I'm not even going there with these though lol


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I can't stand the smell of liver, so my dog brownies are turkey or chicken!


This is chicken liver which does not smell pleasant. I tried beef liver once, boiled & then dried in the oven. Never again!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love liver!!  foie gras is delicious! 
Like a champagne chicken liver arugula salad ?  When I was about 12 years old and my dad would come home from an international trip (he brought all kinds of goodies) this one time I saw this pate in the fridge with a 1/4 inch black square in the middle .. I poked that black thing out onto a baguette and spread the foie gras on top. From that day on my dad made fun of me saying "you better study hard or get really famous so you can afford this stuff when you grow up!" LOL He was shocked that I "stole" the truffle in the middle... He said it was very inconsiderate of me! But he thought it was funny too ! (I miss those days ...) 

Anyways ... The stuff rocks!!
I cannot do escargot though... But I can eat BBQ chicken hearts and fish eggs LOL no oysters ! But yes to "Boiled and fried blood sausages" -- no idea what it's called in English LOL 

Anyways... "It's all relative"

Liver is gross to some (hubby cannot even be near it) 

But like ... I HATE ONIONS, there is no food more disgusting than onions!!! To me eating an onion or a bug is the same! LOL

If onions were the only food on earth I would die of starvation  LOL 

I've only made beef jerky and beef meatballs for the pups so far... (But almost every time I make some meat for the humans I save a little unseasoned piece for the pups for when we're all done eating - that's how I taught them to not beg. They wait


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too, I hate meat. But my mom says one time she came home from waitressing late at night before she married my dad, and grilled canned dog food on toast (she didn't know it was dog food, she thought it was pate), and thoroughly enjoyed it!!! Ha, ha!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Me too, I hate meat. But my mom says one time she came home from waitressing late at night before she married my dad, and grilled canned dog food on toast (she didn't know it was dog food, she thought it was pate), and thoroughly enjoyed it!!! Ha, ha!



Bwahahahaha!!!! I've heard about that happening before!! Jeeeez!!

And heard of also someone drinking the milk that was in the fridge and come to find out it was the baby's milk!! Pumped from his sister-in-law's breast! Hhshshahaha!!! 

My hubby just said if I ever cook liver in this house I will have to clean his vomit !! (Sooo dramatic!)

Ps. Sorry if I went to far... Nothing that anyone can say makes me sick or grosses me out, so I don't have a filter I say whatever comes to mind. Hopefully this wasn't too bad
I know some people will gag just by hearing a gross story. Not me . And hubby tells the grossest funniest stories LOL


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

One time many years ago I had a sick pug. She had been on hamburger and rice for a few days and doing better so I decided to start adding back in her canned food. So I cooked the rice and hamburger, mixed it together and added a whole can of dog food and left it on the stove to cool. My then 10 year old daughter came in and took a big bowl full. I came in and saw her eating it and just about gagged. She said it was the best thing I ever made.......might need to check my recipes! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread is hilarious!!! A big bowl of rice hamburger and canned dog food mixed in yum! NOT!! 

But so funny!!!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Lou said:


> I love liver!!  foie gras is delicious!
> Like a champagne chicken liver arugula salad ?  When I was about 12 years old and my dad would come home from an international trip (he brought all kinds of goodies) this one time I saw this pate in the fridge with a 1/4 inch black square in the middle .. I poked that black thing out onto a baguette and spread the foie gras on top. From that day on my dad made fun of me saying "you better study hard or get really famous so you can afford this stuff when you grow up!" LOL He was shocked that I "stole" the truffle in the middle... He said it was very inconsiderate of me! But he thought it was funny too ! (I miss those days ...)
> 
> Anyways ... The stuff rocks!!
> ...


Foie gras is very different from plain liver.... But I have to agree ONIONS are the worst!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> Foie gras is very different from plain liver.... But I have to agree ONIONS are the worst!



I eat plain liver too! Can you believe it Hehehehe  pan-seared , kinda like a homemade liver steak LOL grandma's recipe  

ANd hey, I'm so glad there's someone out there that gets it! Onions suck! Hehehehe 
Some people eat sautéed onions,, (cough cough cough!) it looks, smells, and feels yucky! The texture of an onion is enough to make cringe just thinking about it (like when I forget to say "no onion" on this wonderful Chinese combination fried rice and all of a sudden I take a mouth full and bite down onto an onion... !!! Aaaaaahhhhhh!! Yuck yuck yuck LOL  )

Speaking of gross .. Honestly any "edibles - food" are ok with me , meaning it won't make me sick 

But like some dogs like tripe and stuff but what about those dogs that like "road-kill" ....? Yikes! 

I think no food grosses me out to the point of being sick just by looking at it or talking about it not even onions, 
But if I bite onto one like I mentioned, that's a different story! LOL


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

You think liver is stinky. Try dehydrating or grilling kidneys. Gucci and Miu Miu loves loves loves dehydrated livers and kidneys. The kidneys makes the whole house smell so bad for 2 days! I get the human stink eye from hubby every time I dehydrate those or grill them


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

The easiest liver treat: Put chicken livers on cookie sheet. Place in oven at about 150 degrees. When they've gotten firm and pretty dry in a few hours take them out. Let them cool. I put them in small containers, freeze a few, refrigerate a few. My Spoo goes gaga over them.

Someone wanted to know what to do with tripe. Do Not Cook. Do not feed inside. Take some raw outside and let them eat it there. Then wash their face and paws with a cloth with dog shampoo on it before they come in! It is horribly stinky, but the most nutricious thing you can feed them. Wish I could get it here.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

I've done pumpkin, apple and cinnamon treats. House smelled amazing. I even tried one... driest pumpkin cracker ever! But the furkids love them!


----------

